# The Gallery



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I have found the Gallery ok, and even my postings, but still cannot locate the 'Search' facility for individual vessels. Can someone tell me where it is please ?

David

+


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

david.hopcroft said:


> I have found the Gallery ok, and even my postings, but still cannot locate the 'Search' facility for individual vessels. Can someone tell me where it is please ?
> 
> David
> 
> +


David,

As yet there is no such facility but it is under consideration, according to an earlier post from an Administrator.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The Gallery on this platform does not have a search function, it was not designed to have a search function, the software developer would have to reconfigure the Gallery to enable a search function. 
A search function is apparently possible but as far as I can ascertain it needs a third party plug in. 
Admin have told us that the issue has been passed to the developer but the cynic in me takes that as a brush off.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Another thing you don't seem to be able to do it read people's profiles. What else can't we do with this great leap forward?

John T


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Just click on the name under their avatar, as before


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

John, click on the avatar/name as before and then click on 'About'


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Doesn`t matter how you slice it, the site is vastly inferior to what it was, both in appearance & how it operated, & is not user friendly. I`ll stick with it, but not as much as in the past.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm happy with it.
Mind you I'm happy to be still breathing !


----------



## Brunopilot (Mar 20, 2013)

What's a gallery of images without a search function, a big f#@$?* shoebox hidden away. Sad


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

You can easily search Ships Nostalgia for pictures using Google.com or duckduckgo.com using this format:

!shipsnostalgia.com file:jpg "shipname"

Remove the quotation marks and put in the vessels name, or what you want a picture of.

Example:

!shipsnostalgia.com file:jpg oceanic

Putting that into Google returns these:


!shipsnostalgia.com file:jpg oceanic - Google Search



Try the same search on duckduckgo.com you get different results.

Be sure to also click on the "images" tab on the results page.

Manning the 500 kHz radio watch today means just listening to static, it's just like being at sea!

73

David J. Ring, Jr., N1EA
Radio Officer


----------



## ThomasJohn (Apr 20, 2015)

Not having a ‘search’ function is certainly a pain. Previously I would search a ship’s name before posting a photo to ensure that that photo had not been already posted.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Me too!
Even if the earlier pic was one of mine - I don't keep a record of what I have posted instead relying on the ability to search what has gone before. Until now that is .......... ?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I have tested the theory with various combinations of Google, Bing and Yahoo using Firefox Edge and Chrome on Windows and Apple machines. Not tried Linux yet, don't think I'll bother. 
It does not find all ships on various names known to be present, maybe one or two which have only recently been uploaded on the new platform, and sometimes just Wikimedia pix.
To all intents and purposes it does not function as a Gallery search tool.


----------

